# installed 622 myself this morning...



## nostromo777 (Jul 20, 2005)

And it went fine. This was at my workplace front office. We currently dont have a dish 1000, or 2nd dish pointing at the 129 sat, so I just used the existing install that we did for the 921. The cabling is two direct runs to the LNBs. No splitters. I called up dish, they activated it, and bingo. When I called up dish, I fibbed a little and told them I already had my 1000, and that I had good signal on all sats. Ill put up a 2nd dish within a couple weeks to get 129 added in. The whole process of pulling out the 921, adding in the 622, and getting programming running took about 30 minutes.


----------



## Jim Noyd (May 15, 2005)

nostromo777 said:


> And it went fine. This was at my workplace front office. We currently dont have a dish 1000, or 2nd dish pointing at the 129 sat, so I just used the existing install that we did for the 921. The cabling is two direct runs to the LNBs. No splitters. I called up dish, they activated it, and bingo. When I called up dish, I fibbed a little and told them I already had my 1000, and that I had good signal on all sats. Ill put up a 2nd dish within a couple weeks to get 129 added in. The whole process of pulling out the 921, adding in the 622, and getting programming running took about 30 minutes.


Are they planning to do an install for you?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

did you buy or lease? they cover all install equipment during a lease, so it wouldn't make sense for you to pay for parts in that case


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Rogueone said:


> did you buy or lease? they cover all install equipment during a lease, so it wouldn't make sense for you to pay for parts in that case


That is pretty much my thinking. The new dishes and switches are getting more expensive and I would really like to get upgraded to the DPP 44 switch from my DP34 with DP21s so that I have a single cable run to the new 622. So, my 622 will sit for a week waiting on the installer to arrive with new goodies.

..Doyle


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

What if what you have is 'good enough'? I have all legacy LNBs/switches which should work with the 622 but it would be nice to have all that replaced with DPP stuff.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

I have all legacy stuff and I'd just as soon do the install myself regardless. I dont really want anyone else fumbling around near the rack because I got too much other stuff in and around it that I dont feel like messin with so he can do his 'type" of install. Comcast HD DVR, ExpressVu 6000, DirecTv receiver for NFL-ST, my current ViP 211 (to be replaced with a 622), 2 D-VHS recorders, and more etc etc.

Prolly be ok for him to drop by with some new stuff though.. as long as he dont come in the house.


----------



## nostromo777 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ok, 2nd dish install done. I decided to aim at the 61.5 sat instead of 129, i had better line of sight for that one, plus the "demo" channel is not on 129. I moved the existing quad LNB over to the new dish, and put the new PLUS LNB on the old dish. I got 85% signal from 61.5. All my HD is coming in perfectly.

Only bug so far: 2 times i have had sound but no picture when I first turn the unit on. I switch channels and pic comes back. Other than that, everything is working fine.

I dealt with the install myself for 1 reason: I want to to know how its done. (Im pals with the local installers, so they let me do it.) As far as E* knows, the local installers did it.

I have a 942 at home, and when april rolls around, I think ill be doing the $99 lease upgrade.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

nostromo777 said:


> Only bug so far: 2 times i have had sound but no picture when I first turn the unit on. I switch channels and pic comes back. Other than that, everything is working fine.


You may want to let DISH know about that. I talked to a tech at DISH today about sound problems (popping and static-like sound) and he said that they do know about those sound problems on the ViP622 (I have software version L351). He did fill out an uncommon trend report though just to make sure the problem was forwarded to engineering. He also said that if I know of, or had, any other problems that I should be sure to report them.

This is very new receiver and there are bound to be a few software bugs. Except for a very few minor things I am very happy with mine.

By the way nostromo777, very good job on the install. I did the same thing. I want to know how its done. Nothing like getting some real-life experience.


----------



## nostromo777 (Jul 20, 2005)

Bug #2. I was watching RAVE this evening, and i had sound pops. I would rewind the DVR, and they would be gone.


----------

